# New Babies



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Had two baby bellneck birmingham rollers hatch today. They will be going into the kitbox in about 5 weeks to start their journey of rolling here in the back yard. Hopefully they will make it and all will work out. Looking forward to this summer!


----------



## PSUPigeoner (Mar 4, 2007)

Im glad to hear that, im still waiting for mine to start laying. Any suggestions??



Ryan Shaeffer


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I hope they roll good for you! you should post some pics! 

PSU, have they paired up yet? If they have just give it time, dont stress them out.

I have two 24 days old and two 9 day old homers, its amazing to watch them grow so fast. I cant wait to see them start to fly.


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Ryan,

Do you still have the bells and blacks in the small coop? Make sure they have plenty of grit, plenty of food in front of them all the time, and maybe consider a vitamin supplement in their water. That's all I did with mine and they took right off. With this weather starting to warm up like it is, they oughta start gettin jiggy wit it any time now.

Have you paired up any of the others?


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Another new hatch this morning and looking for a couple more this weekend....sweet!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations on the new babies.

But you know you can't share about new babies, without posting pics...

so please post pics of the babies, they sound lovely.


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

I'll go get some of the bells, but the black wont let me near hers, she is Ms Protective.


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Here they are


----------



## RIDER (Dec 1, 2005)

Yollow down! gonna be some white rollers!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

great shots, they built a nice little twig nest. there is just something about lookin in a birds nest and seeing little ones in there that make you say ohhhh, with out even thinking about it. new life is so sweet.


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Rider, do you think the bottom one will turn out white too? His parents are a blue bar male and a black and white baldhead hen....


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

What a great shot!! Still in the egg (but trying hard to get out)


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the pix - I always visit this site over my first cup of coffee in the morning - and there is no better way to start the day than seeing precious pidjie newborns! Oh, and the mum is lovely too!


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Just in from the loft and they are all doing well. Should see another one hatch tomorrow, and then next week we have a handfull more on the way...by Friday we should have all the ones hatched that are gonna hatch...at least on this go round.


----------



## RIDER (Dec 1, 2005)

Anytime you have yellow down you will have a soft color bird! chances are good,John!!!!!!


----------



## RIDER (Dec 1, 2005)

John,any time you have yellow down you will have a soft color! chances ar good!


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Rider,

The one in the bottom picture turned out a dark grey color with white flights and tailfeathers....and his beak is even black...cool lookin bird. It's wild how fast these babies grow.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice picture, but I've never heard of that bellneck name. What family is that?


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

So when can i come and pick those babies up? Haha jokes

Nice looking birds


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Your birds are beautiful. The babies are so cute. The Black Hen is MAGNIFICANT!!!! If she ever needs a home, I would take her in a heartbeat.

Thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

> Nice picture, but I've never heard of that bellneck name. What family is that?


What name? I am unsure of the family these bellneck birds are from. 

Thanks

LittleJohn


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Had another hatch today, this one will be a red mottle and this is the male of the pair...










Here is a picture of the hen.










LittleJohn


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Bell Neck is a Color Variety of Birmingham Rollers. Dave


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Crazy thing I had happen to me....I bred a white hen with light brown wings and body, to a tort cock...and the baby looks like it will be a bellneck with brown grizzle . 

I am really wondering if this isn't a woodpile baby.

here are pictures of the parents....pictures of the baby to follow in a couple days.

This is the cockbird










and this is the hen...










can a bellneck with grizzle be produced from these two?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice looking youngsters you got there! Good luck with them...


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Took some pictures tonight, and here they are........


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

AWWWW......I miss having babies around...........they are so sweet........


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Love the BB white flgiht!


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I think Dave got it right about the bellneck stuff. It has something to do with the color or pattern on the neck.
Here is the link:
http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/color_chart/piebald/

Nice pretty babies!


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

*Updated pictures of the almond young...*


----------



## lostflight (Aug 18, 2008)

ARGH!!!!! You make me so jealous LitteJohn. Mine have not laid anything yet and you have all these babies feathering out already.

What strain are you flying John, they are lovely I bet they are even better looking when they're rolling in the sky. Good Luck to you this year, and to everyone else. Let's see who makes it in the kit box this year, keep us posted.


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

I am flying a family from a guy down the road, no idea of their lineage. I have my hopes up for them and I am starting to see some spin, but I plan to give them a couple months before I can really say how they will be.

I do have some other families, but I am in the process of raising young from them so that I can fly them out and see how they do for me. It is looking like it will be an interesting year, finding out what works and what doesnt work. I will only probably raise a couple rounds and then split the birds up to stop the breeding, and then concentrate on flying the young.

LittleJohn


----------

